# Aurora, MO (Listing for a friend)



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Contact info for owner at bottom of post:

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/32200-State-Highway-248-Aurora-MO-65605/2111494586_zpid/

HOME & 4.86 ACRES. ROOM TO GROW ON THIS PROPERTY. OWNERS HAVE UPDATED THE FLOORING, UNIQUE PAINT SCHEME, 210 GAL FISH AQUARIUM W EXOTIC FISH STAYS AND, POND WITH GOLD KOI FISH. NEW 1000 GAL SEPTIC TANK & LATERALS, NEW TANK LESS WATER HEATER IN 2012. BACK YARD IS FENCED. PROPERTY IS EQUIPPED WITH 20'X 50' CHICKEN HOUSE W/ WATER & ELEC AND PENS AND A 12'X 32' PORTABLE BLDG FINISHED W ELEC. MANY EXTRAS AND PLUSES HERE!

3bdrm, 1bth. 1,120 sq. ft. 

Outbuilding also has water (not just electric). Fenced and cross fenced. ALL installed electronics stay (i.e. in wall TVs, appliances, etc.). 

Contact Cue at cueburton @ gmail.com (minus spaces). Motivated and accepting offers. Asking price is $112,000 (but I know for a fact the owner is open to offers).


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Owner is also entertaining offers of rent, rent to own, lease option.


----------

